# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Khuyến mãi "Mua 1 tặng 1" khi mua bất kỳ Smartphone Lenovo

## ithongminh

*Chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn này bắt đầu từ 24/11/2014 đến 15/01/2015. Khi mua bất kỳ Smartphone chính hãng Lenovo sẽ được tặng ngay 1 bình Lock&Lock tiện dụng. Chương trình này được áp dụng trên phạm vi toàn quốc với 30,000 bình Lock&Lock trị giá 2,55 tỉ.*


​
Thông tin chi tiết về chương trình mọi người xem tại www.lenovovietnam.com.vn

----------


## Hai

*Trả lời: Khuyến mãi "Mua 1 tặng 1" khi mua bất kỳ Smartphone Lenovo*

Bạn ơi cho mình hỏi con lenovo camera 12 megapixel là con gì nhỉ? Hôm trước mình xem 1 cái thấy thích thích nhưng không biết tên.

----------


## phuoc_phuoc5

*Trả lời: Khuyến mãi "Mua 1 tặng 1" khi mua bất kỳ Smartphone Lenovo*

cai gi the nay, tai sao chung lai nhu vay

----------

